# Seiko Pepsi bezel insert



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

View Advert


*Seiko Pepsi bezel insert*

Does anyone have a spare Seiko 6309 Pepsi bezel insert kicking around, it does not have to be brand new? I have a friend flying over from Blighty next week, so UK postage.










Many thanks :thumbsup:




*Advertiser*

martinzx



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£10.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

